# A votre avis, pour POLE EMPLOI



## Nanou91 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
Revenue des Sables d'Olonne je reprends le travail demain.
Je dois m'actualiser à POLE EMPLOI. Mes 4 PE ont déjà saisi les volets Pajemploi (dont 2 fins de contrats). Donc j'ai tout ce qu'il faut. BS, attestations employeurs.
Mais un nouveau contrat démarre le 31/08 donc juste pour le dernier jour en août.. J'ai fait le BS que j'ai envoyé à la maman pour qu'elle voit ce que ça donne, quoi déclarer, quoi payer.
Elle l'a déjà saisi sur PAJEMPLOI donc je devrai pouvoir le récupérer demain et m'actualiser dans la foulée.
Mais  ! ! ! !  Est ce que ça va perturber POLE EMPLOI que je déclare le 29 Août un salaire et un nouveau contrat qui ne va commencer que le 31 ?
Si une de vous a déjà fait ça....
Bonne fin de week end.


----------



## isa19 (28 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 pas logique de déclarer un contrat sur lapaje qui n'a pas commencé.
Perso pour l'actualisation à Pole emploi j'attendrai le  31 pour envoyer tous les bulletins de salaires et la copie du nouveau contrat (que pole emploi demande). 
A voir avec les collègues.


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Août 2022)

Et pourtant la maman a pu faire la déclaration, et ça lui a même mentionné le montant du CMG qui lui sera versé.
Et moi je la vois déjà à l'écran en cours de traitement


----------



## isa19 (28 Août 2022)

je n'ai pas dit que ce n'était pas possible, mais que ce n' est pas logique de déclarer un salaire alors que contrat pas commencé, c'est tout.
Du coup en date elle a mis du 31 au 31 aout ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Août 2022)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette Pe a déclaré pour août si le contrat ne commence que le 31. 
Sauf erreur nous avons poleemploi  jusqu'au 15 pour actualiser. J'attendrais tous les documents pour actualiser en une fois.
Mais Nanou qui pose des questions sur pôle emploi je pars en👯‍♂️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏃‍♀️


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Salut Nanou 

Non c'est bon
Il faut que tu leur envoie le contrat en 1er pour qu'ils puissent le saisir et ensuite le bs


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Ça m'est arrivé l'année dernière 
Je les ai appelé après avoir envoyé les documents du nouveau contrat et on l'a fait ensemble


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Août 2022)

ISA19
Oui elle a mis du 31 au 31.

NOUNOUCAT1
Pole Emploi je sais comment ils fonctionnent pour ouvrir et calculer des droits.
Mais je ne sais pas ce qui les fait se noyer dans une goutte d'eau. Actualiser le 29 un truc qui commence le 31.....  😂 c'est peut-être trop compliqué pour eux. Même si j'ai tous les documents. 
Car par exemple, j'ai aussi 2 fins de contrats le 31 : une activité conservée et une reprise...
J'ai déjà recalculé ma nouvelle ARE et la nouvelle durée suite à la perte de la conservée. La conservée perdue doit occasionner une ARE de 15.78 pour moi. Je leur laisse une tolérance de 15.77 à 15.79 selon leurs arrondis. Sinon ils vont m'avoir sur le dos un moment ... lol

ASSMATZAM
ton contrat commençait peut-être un peu plus tôt, en même temps que l'ouverture de l'actualisation ?


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

J'ai commencé le lundi 30 août 2021
J'avais donc 2 jours d'adaptation sur août 
J'ai envoyé le contrat signé le 25 
Mes bs le 27 août 
Et je me suis actualisé le 28 août 
Avec un bs du 30 au 31 août 
Je les ai appelé pour être sûr qu'ils enregistrent bien le nouveau contrat avant le bs pour que ça ne bloque pas


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Août 2022)

OK
Merci Assmatzam.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Je suis du même avis que nounoucat. Vous avez déclarė des heures travaillées sans que l'accueil ait débuté.  Bien que ce soit possible administrativement,  légalement celà l'est-il ? Encore une bizarrerie de notre profession non ?


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Août 2022)

En même temps, c'est un peu quand on s'actualise le 28 août en signalant une fin de contrat le 31, alors que le contrat n'est pas fini et les jours pas encore travaillés. Si l'ass mat décide de ne pas ouvrir sa porte les 29/30/31. Il se passe quoi ?
Pour le moment, je viens juste d'envoyer copie du futur nouveau contrat à POLE EMPLOI, où il est bien précisé dessus qu'il doit commencer le 31.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

De toute façon on sait toutes très bien que pôle emploi ne fait pas les choses comme elles devraient l'être 
Un peu comme pajemploi 

On est vraiment bien garni côté administratif


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Je dirais que pour ces 2 cas, début et fin de contrat,  il serait plus juste de déclarer,  soit le 30.31 ou le 1er.
Car oui c'est juste faire des déclarations le 25 tout en ne sachant pas réellement si du 25 au 31 il y aura des modulations de salaire, est curieux,  le salaire devrait être rectifier. 
Là il s'agit d'une déclaration d'un contrat non débuté 0 heures travaillées ? Limite.

Perso je fais mes bs au dernier jour travaillé et l'actualisation polemploi dans la foulée, la déclaration pajemploi c'est l'employeur qui la fait.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Le souci c'est que quand tu as besoin de ton complément pôle emploi c'est plus pratique d'avoir tes bs de saisi le 25 du mois plutôt que le 31

Si les BS sont faits  le 31 août tu l'as sur ton espace perso le jeudi 2 septembre 
Tu l'envoies dans la foulée à pôle emploi 
Avec un peu de chance il sera traité le lundi 6 septembre et tu perçois ton complément le 10 septembre 

Alors que si tu fais tous 25 août tu es payée le 1er septembre par pôle emploi 

Donc pas vraiment protocolaire de déclarer des sommes avant que le contrat ne doit débuté je te l'accorde mais quand on a besoin de son complément rapidement on a pas vraiment le choix


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Tout à fait Assmatzam, je suis d'accord sur le côté pratique et administratif. Juste le côté légal m'interpelle mais je n'ai pas la réponse.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Et puis, tout est question de régularité. 
Avec mes employeurs nous nous sommes mis d'accord pour un paiement le 5 de chaque mois. Donc j'ai bien mon salaire une fois par mois à la même date. Idem pour polemploi.
C'est question de roulement. 
Mais évidemment chaque cas est particulier,, puisqu'au moins un salaire du foyer est viré avant le 1er du mois.


----------

